# [Project] Stealth Mk III



## Krony (Sep 30, 2011)

More of a near finished build log than a full project log as i never had use of a camera during the build process.

Component list:
Motherboard: Asus Sabertooth X58
CPU: Intel Core i7 950 @ 4.2GHz
Ram: 3x2Gb Corsair Dominator DDR3 PC3-12800C8
GPU: Sli eVGA GTX 580 3Gb
Drives: OS: 240Gb Vertex 3, Steam: 120Gb Vertex 2E, Storage: 1Tb Samsung F3, Backup: 1Tb Samsung F1
Monitor: 24" Samsung SyncMaster 2493HM
Sound Card: Creative X-Fi Titanium
Speakers: Creative T7900
Headphones: Sennheiser PC 350
Mouse: Razer Copperhead
Keyboard: Razer Lycosa Mirror
PSU: Antec High Current Pro 1200w
Case: LD Cooling PC-V8

Cooling parts:
Fan/pump controller: Lamptron FC2
Pump: Laing MCP355
Res: XSPC 200ml pump top
Rads: 1x Black Ice SR-1 120.4, 2x XSPC RX 120.2
CPU block: Swiftech Apogee XT Extreme
GPU blocks: Koolance VID-NX580
Fans: 13x 120mm Scythe GT's (AP-15), 1x 140mm Noiseblocker BlackSilent PRO PK3



















































Still got some cable management to sort out ans some UV lighting to add, just ordered some Demciflex filters in smooth chrome to add to the intakes.


----------



## LDNL (Sep 30, 2011)

Wow you should really consider buying a bigger monitor...


----------



## Jegergrim (Sep 30, 2011)

Looking apart from the humongous case, I think it looks awesome, I really found slick and 'cool', nothing too flashy about it, its a very formal case. Oh and yea, you should consider a bigger screen indeed


----------



## Krony (Sep 30, 2011)

I was looking at the Dell Ultrasharp U3011 but decided to do the new case and add the 480 rad first, prices in the UK for the Dell are still around £1100 so hoping they come down a bit in the next couple of months, screen i have is actually a 24" 1920x1200, i think the camera angle in that last pic with it next to the case kind of makes it look alot smaller than it is


----------



## Krony (Oct 11, 2011)

Added some lighting and a gpu bracket i made, sry about the crappy pics.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 11, 2011)

Can up provide some more info on the GPU bracket?


----------



## Krony (Oct 12, 2011)

t_ski said:


> Can up provide some more info on the GPU bracket?



It's just some aluminium bar i bought, drilled and tapped, it's just to stop any sag as the cards are pretty heavy with thoes blocks on.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 12, 2011)

OK, but pics aren't very clear.  Any chance you can take some other ones without the UV light?  I'd like to see how it went together.


----------



## Krony (Oct 13, 2011)

Here is another pic of it, it's basically just 2 lengths of 6mm aluminium, the top shorter piece is the length of the distance between the pcie slots minus 2mm to allow for half of the pcb on each card and drilled and tapped at each end and the longer bottom piece just goes to the bottom of the case and and is drilled and tapped at one end with a neoprene washer glued on the bottom.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks.  I was thinking of doing something like that, but I was thinking about using some kind of plastic for the rod.  I assume you have some kind of threaded rod between the two pieces?


----------



## Krony (Oct 13, 2011)

In the top i have an M2.5 bolt and in between the 2 pieces is another M2.5 bolt with the head cut off so like a bit of threaded bar really.


----------



## Chryonn (Oct 15, 2011)

Krony, may i ask where you got all the stuff from, was it all from one place?


----------



## Krony (Oct 15, 2011)

Chryonn said:


> Krony, may i ask where you got all the stuff from, was it all from one place?



I use a few places dependant on stock and prices, OverclockersUk and Scan i use mainly for hardware and some watercooling gear but most of the watercooling stuff came from Specialtech and also some from Warercooling UK.

Edit: Added some new pics with a better camera.


----------

